# installing amp/sub into 2001 330i



## kevanramezani (Dec 25, 2004)

hey guys, my first post. my dad had just bought me a 330i mt :yikes: . im looking to install a sub and amp. i bought a jl audio 12w6v2 and then had a sony xplod 800watt amp lyin around so im usin that. i need to buy any wires i need and im not quite sure what i exactly need. any of you done this? i dont wanna touch the factory deck. i dont wanna have to go near it. is there anyway to just stay in the trunk and do this?. your help is appreciated thanks guys.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Sure you can do it all from the trunk. Try a search and you will find tons of information. But to summarize....you can tap the signal from the factory subs, line level them into your amp, power the amp from the battery (you should run a turn on wire to the front for the amp though) and hook the sub up to the amp.


----------



## kevanramezani (Dec 25, 2004)

i forgot to mention i do not have h/k. thanks for the quick reply dr phil. where do i run the turn on wire from? and what if i dont do that? the sub wont turn on with the stereo? sorry for so many questions im still lookin around the forum for the answers but thanks for any help.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

kevanramezani said:


> i forgot to mention i do not have h/k. thanks for the quick reply dr phil. where do i run the turn on wire from? and what if i dont do that? the sub wont turn on with the stereo? sorry for so many questions im still lookin around the forum for the answers but thanks for any help.


I usually run the turn on wire from the head unit itself. You can tap the signal from the rear speakers if you do not have the subs.


----------



## wildag (Dec 11, 2004)

*I think I can help*

I just did this yesterday in my 2000 232i with a Buisness CD.

I managed to keep everything in the trunk. I used a Sony Xplod Amp and Sub.

Here's what you'll need. There are kits that are expensive, but give you all this stuff in one box.


2 - 3 Foot, 8 Gauge shielded power cables (avaiable from Circuit City)
2 - 8 Gauge wire ends, for battery terminal
2 - 12 Gauge Speaker cables
1 - Fuse 'box' for postive side of power cable
1 - 40 Amp fuse
4 - 6 Foot, 16 Gauge wire
5 - 12 Gauge Wire Taps (radio shack)

Remove all of the interior walls from the trunk. Disconnect the battery. Assemble the fuse box with the positve shielded battery cable. Crimp the battery connector to both power cables. Attatch the power cables to the positive and negative battery cables (of the car).

You'll need to attatch the 16 gauge wires to the output of the OEM amp that's on the left side of the trunk. You'll be attatching the high level inputs to the rear speaker outputs of that amp. Brown twisted with blue is the passenger side back speaker. Brown twisted with yellow is the driver's side speaker. Brown is positive in both cases. Use the wire taps to attatch the 16 gauge wires to the output of the amp. These of course provide signal to high level input of your amp.

There is a small white wire that turns on the OEM amp. Use another tap and the 16 gauge wire to provide a control wire to your amp. (you are just using the control signal for the OEM amp for your amp also).

I mounted the amp to the right wall closest to the rear of the car.

I took pictures, and am considering make a DIY if people want it.

Good luck!

:thumbup:


----------



## wildag (Dec 11, 2004)

*Not that hard.*



Dr. Phil said:


> I usually run the turn on wire from the head unit itself. You can tap the signal from the rear speakers if you do not have the subs.


Also in my post above, but the OEM amp in the trunk has a turn on wire (white), that you can tap into.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

wildag said:


> Also in my post above, but the OEM amp in the trunk has a turn on wire (white), that you can tap into.


Hmmm....good thought, one I missed :thumbup:

And pics of your project would be a nice example for others if would have any


----------



## DonGillis (Jul 29, 2004)

*Subwoofer in 330i*

The nice speakers and Xplod amp will get you along a little, but the real problem is you need a much bigger driver (aka speaker) for the real bass & subwoofer range; the cavities for the 12W6v2 are too small and don't go down far enough (from their own literature, "the JL Audio 12W6 v2-D4 produced a low-frequency roll-off of 48.3Hz"). The hot setup seems to be the Infinity BassLink. There are a ton of them on eBay for < $200, and results in an AWESOME upgrade. There are some kits for BMWs right next to the BassLinks for sale (just search at eBay for "BassLink", or "BassLink install"); the kits have a lot of information on how to connect and installation pitfalls to avoid. There are a ton of guys out there who are wearing a permanent grin after installing their self-powered/self-contained sub. It is indeed the Subwoofer that moves from good/great audio sound to awesome sound.



kevanramezani said:


> hey guys, my first post. my dad had just bought me a 330i mt :yikes: . im looking to install a sub and amp. i bought a jl audio 12w6v2 and then had a sony xplod 800watt amp lyin around so im usin that. i need to buy any wires i need and im not quite sure what i exactly need. any of you done this? i dont wanna touch the factory deck. i dont wanna have to go near it. is there anyway to just stay in the trunk and do this?. your help is appreciated thanks guys.


----------



## kevanramezani (Dec 25, 2004)

*ummm....yea*

well yea i paid 400 for this sub. i dont think the infinity basslink comes close to this. heres a review you can read about it. i have my sub enclosed in a sealed custom box its pretty solid so im sure it will sound excellent im just not sure about the amp i dont know if it is powerful enough to drive it. but yea anyways i dont know why you just said to get infinity basslink it doesnt even come close to the 12w6v2 :lmao:


----------



## gmac (May 22, 2005)

Any info on how to run the power cable from the battery to the amp in the trunk... ie, how to remove the floor panels to place the cable along it.


----------



## 2001xi330 (Jan 21, 2012)

can u put up some pictures, thx.


----------

